# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Un homme très recherché

## Ivan Le Fou

Hambourg n'est pas la grosse bourgade provinciale tranquille que j'imaginais. Outre son passé de ville fondatrice de la ligue hanséatique, son statut de premier port d'Allemagne et de seconde ville du pays après Berlin, c'est une métropole cosmopolite qui regroupe, dit-on, une centaine de consulats internationaux. Et Hambourg possède l'étrange particularité d'avoir abrité trois des kamikazes du 11 septembre 2001.
 C'est aussi le décor du dernier roman de David John Moore Cornwell, alias John Le Carré, décor dans lequel il fait errer plusieurs personnages : un jeune Tchétchène, immigré clandestin rendu fou par les tortures et dépositaire d'un secret dont il ne soupçonne pas l'importance; une avocate spécialisée, militante des droits des immigrés; un banquier vieillissant gérant la banque d'affaire familiale sans savoir ce que contiennent effectivement tous ses coffres; et bien sûr différents espions pataugeant entre rivalités anciennes, doctrines dépassées et traumatisme post-2001, sans compter la mafia russe et les collecteurs de fonds islamistes.
 John Le Carré installe ainsi la forme de bourbier dont il a le secret, un marécage à visibilité réduite d'où personne ne peut ressortir propre. "Un homme très recherché" n'a ni le souffle, ni les personnages attachants de "La constance du jardinier". Mais la description du milieu du renseignement en Allemagne et de la confusion dans laquelle se sont trouvés les services secrets occidentaux après les attentats du 11 septembre (et en particulier l'influence catastrophique des services étasuniens) est passionnante. Effrayante aussi, parce que l'auteur, qui a fait partie du MI5 comme du MI6, et fut un moment en poste au consulat britannique de Hambourg, sait visiblement de quoi il parle.

_"Un homme très recherché", un roman de John Le Carré, édité par Le Seuil, environ 22 euros._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## BourrinDesBois

=> direction ma bibliothèque. Je mourirai moins con comme ça.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Et tu verras que mourir ça ne s'écrit pas comme ça aussi.
(ou alors j'ai aucun sens de l'humour)

Passer de "J'irai cracher sur vos tombes" à "Un homme très recherché", je suppose que je vais avoir un choc, non ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non je suis pote avec Kevin 29, je ne sais donc pas écrire (ou alors tu n'as aucun sens de l'humour, ou alors mes blagues sont merdiques :^_^: )

----------


## alegria unknown

P'tain l'adaptation filmique de "La constance du jardinier"  :Bave: 
[HS]Sinon, sinon, mon ami René le Losange vient de sortir "Trappiste du Grabataire", et ça a l'air pas mal.
Je ne lis plus, CPC m'a tuer. Et sinon pardon Ivan, de te pourrir ton topic. Je vais peut-être me remettre à lire, grace à toi. Et "Aaltra", que je regarde en même temps et qui déchire bien. Mmmh c'est un film, la lecture on verra plus tard alors.[HS]

----------


## Alab

> => direction ma bibliothèque.


Purée il achète souvent des bouquins dans ce cas si ils l'ont, la mienne fait le plein 2 fois par an.  ::|: 

Sinon le résumé donne envie d'y jeter un coup d'œil, à condition qu'on s'y perde pas trop ça peut être bien je pense.

----------


## ERISS

> ; une avocate spécialisée, militante des droits des immigrés;


A ce propos  ::): 



> À l'initiative du RESF 38 et de la Coordination iséroise de soutien   aux personnes sans papiers 
> 
> STAGE DE FORMATION DROITS DES PERSONNES SANS PAPIERS ET DES   DEMANDEURS ET DEMANDEUSES  D’ASILE 
> 
> Le samedi 28 FÉVRIER  2009 de 14H00 à 17H00 
> 
> MAISON DES ASSOCIATIONS 
> 2, RUE BERTHE DE BOISSIEUX - 38000 GRENOBLE 
> 
> ...

----------

